# The Fall Of Babylon the Great



## JM (Dec 20, 2008)

The Fall Of Babylon the Great Archibald Mason


> This book is made up of six sermons and one lengthy lecture. The first two sermons (on Rev. 8:5) deal with "Christ the Mediatorial Angel, Casting the Fire of Divine Judgments Into the Earth." The next two sermons (on Rev. 11:6) treat "Christ's Two Witnesses Smiting the Antichristian Earth With All Plagues, As Often As They Will." These works are followed with "Remarks on the Sixth Vial, Symbolizing the Fall of the Turkish Empire" on Rev. 16:12 (24 pages), "Remarks on the Seventh Vial, Symbolizing the Fall of Popery and Despotism" Rev. 16:17 and 21:5,6 (24 pages) and the final discourse, "Observations on the Public Covenants Between God and the Church" (104 pages), taking off from


----------

